# ATM Automatic Thanking Machine



## annemarievdh (30/10/14)

And I'm crying !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Tristan (30/10/14)

Yep, the Trinidad trip got me too, but it things like this, that makes the world go round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/10/14)

awh thanks, now you got me going too...  it's so heart warming :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

